# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met psychiatrische ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Groep Ziekenhuizen La Ramée-Fond'Roy (Kliniek La Ramée)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Groep Ziekenhuizen La Ramée-Fond'Roy (Kliniek La Ramée)
Boetendaallaan 34 
Brussel

Bezoek de website van Groep Ziekenhuizen La Ramée-Fond'Roy


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Groep Ziekenhuizen La Ramée-Fond'Roy (Kliniek La Ramée).*

----------

